# Whats the Difference



## Sarn Darkholm (Aug 6, 2009)

okay my main question is what the difference is between this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116469 and this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116485

I know it is Vista, and Vista is the devil.  But I would like to know.  If I get the OEM (cheaper) does that mean i don't get all the rights to use it.  It states that it is intended for preinstallation on a new computer for resale.  The thing is I do not plan on reselling the computer I am building.  It is being built for me.  I do not really want to have to pay the full retail price for this OS.

On a side note.  I really want to install XP Home.  The mobo i ordered supports SATA drives for the HD and the Optical Drives.  Does XP support SATA hard drives especially as a boot device.  I read something about needing to be booted from floppy (who the heck uses floppy dirves anymore)  Also the board has PCI-E on it.  I am gonna be using it for a graphics card (not sure which one yet) Does XP support PCI-E.

I have been out of the loop for a long time.  I feel kinda retarded for having to ask these questions.


----------



## X (Aug 6, 2009)

Sarn Darkholm said:


> okay my main question is what the difference is between this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116469



this comes with a vista registration/validation key.



Sarn Darkholm said:


> and this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16832116485



this is strictly the software, no key, so you would have to ether have the windows vista key already, or purchase one from Microsoft. and its single use only (you cant re-install with the same disk.)


----------



## Runefox (Aug 6, 2009)

Not true.

Both contain a valid Windows Vista key and disc with the full version of what's on the tin (Home Premium in this case); However, the OEM version _must_ be purchased with a new computer (this can be in the form of computer parts; If I understand right, technically any computer component can qualify, but I think different sites have different rules about it, if they enforce it at all).

The major difference functionally is that the Vista Retail key can technically be transferred between two PC's without having to worry about activation hassles, while the OEM version is "tied" to a single computer (activates once; Subsequent activations are fine, unless on a new computer, in which case, it's time to phone Microsoft and activate by phone). The OEM version CAN be transferred, however, but it's technically against the EULA.

Windows XP does support SATA hard drives, but in some cases you'll have to make a floppy disk (yes, a floppy) with your motherboard's drivers on it in order to install to it. Usually, with newer motherboards, this isn't necessary, but can still be an issue if you're trying to use RAID mode (settable in the BIOS if supported) for your hard drive(s).

As far as PCI-E goes, Windows 3.1 or 95 could technically support PCI-E; It runs on the PCI bus. This is entirely transparent to your operating system.

That said, if you're going Vista, make sure you get 4GB of RAM at minimum (usually this isn't very expensive). If you're going to be getting more memory (like 6GB or 9GB of DDR3 RAM), you'll need the 64-bit version of Windows XP/Vista in order to take advantage of anything beyond 3.5~4GB, due to a limitation in Windows 32-bit (if you go for Windows Server, though, 32-bit versions can support more than 4GB).


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Aug 6, 2009)

Windows XP does support SATA hard drives, but in some cases you'll have to make a floppy disk (yes, a floppy) with your motherboard's drivers on it in order to install to it. Usually, with newer motherboards, this isn't necessary, but can still be an issue if you're trying to use RAID mode (settable in the BIOS if supported) for your hard drive(s).


How would I know before had if it would.  This is the mobo I have ordered : http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138145

I am not gonna be RAIDing


----------



## Runefox (Aug 6, 2009)

Oof, Biostar... Well, since it's recent, I'd guess that it's possible to set the SATA operation mode to IDE, in which case Windows XP would be fine with it. If you've got a Windows XP Service Pack 3 CD, you could set it to AHCI (the preferred SATA operation mode) without any problems, and squeeze a little bit more performance out of your hard drive thanks to things like Native Command Queueing which are dropped while running in IDE mode.

I'd really have to look at the motherboard's manual, though. I'll go confirm that.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, you should be fine. You'll need to modify some BIOS settings, though.

Under Integrated Peripherals -> OnChip IDE Device, set "On-Chip Serial ATA" to _Combined Mode_. This will disable one of the IDE channels and replace it with your Serial ATA drives. Additionally, _SATA Only_ sets all four SATA ports to act as the entire IDE controller. If you do decide to use _Combined Mode_, set "PATA IDE Mode" to _Secondary_.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Aug 6, 2009)

its got an IDE connector on it it looks like.  I might just install a IDE Hard Drive if I can still get one.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Aug 6, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Oof, Biostar... Well, since it's recent, I'd guess that it's possible to set the SATA operation mode to IDE, in which case Windows XP would be fine with it. If you've got a Windows XP Service Pack 3 CD, you could set it to AHCI (the preferred SATA operation mode) without any problems, and squeeze a little bit more performance out of your hard drive thanks to things like Native Command Queueing which are dropped while running in IDE mode.
> 
> I'd really have to look at the motherboard's manual, though. I'll go confirm that.



um what do you mean by Oof.  is there a problem with that mobo


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Aug 6, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Not true.
> 
> Both contain a valid Windows Vista key and disc with the full version of what's on the tin (Home Premium in this case); However, the OEM version _must_ be purchased with a new computer (this can be in the form of computer parts; If I understand right, technically any computer component can qualify, but I think different sites have different rules about it, if they enforce it at all).
> 
> ...



So I would be good getting the OEM version since this is a "New" computer?


----------



## Runefox (Aug 7, 2009)

Sarn Darkholm said:


> So I would be good getting the OEM version since this is a "New" computer?



Yes.


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Aug 7, 2009)

Runefox said:


> Yes.



thank you.  You have been most helpful.  I guess I need to study up some more huh.


----------



## Shino (Aug 7, 2009)

X said:


> this comes with a vista registration/validation key.
> 
> this is strictly the software, no key, so you would have to ether have the windows vista key already, or purchase one from Microsoft. and its single use only (you cant re-install with the same disk.)


 
Incorrect. Both are identical in contents. You're thinking of the media packs.

(This has already been answered, but I'm answering anyways.)

The first one is the retail box - straight off the shelf.
The second one is basically the same thing with a slightly different EULA and case. There is _NO_ difference in the software whatsoever.

Basically the system builder edition is designed for those that are building the intended system from scratch and reselling it. You don't _have_ to resell the OS once installed (there's a loophole in the EULA) but you _are_ required to use that copy of the OS on that computer and that computer ONLY, no re-installing it on a different system later. Also, because of that, you are required to place the COA (the key sticker) somewhere on the tower itsself. Also, it is not intended (not sure if actually illegal or not) to be used on self-built new PCs, not used on an existing machine built by others.

Long story short, system builder copy is supposed to be for self-built compys only, retail is, well, retail.

EDIT: In answer to your second question: yes. Even Me supports SATA if set up correctly... it's more of a BIOS thing, anyways.

There should be copies of XP still on NewEgg, unless they pulled them...


----------



## net-cat (Aug 7, 2009)

Actually, WinMe doesn't support SATA unless it's in IDE compatibility mode. Which is fine for most.

But running in AHCI mode gets you perks like hot-swap support. And if you're a gamer, it'll shave a few ms off your load times.

(Windows XP does support AHCI mode, but only if you have the F6 driver disk handy. Many motherboard CDs will create this for you if you boot from them, but it requires a floppy drive.)


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Aug 7, 2009)

Shino said:


> Incorrect. Both are identical in contents. You're thinking of the media packs.
> 
> (This has already been answered, but I'm answering anyways.)
> 
> ...



so if for some reason I had to reformat the computer I am building, would I be able to reinstall the OEM version back onto that computer?


----------



## Rel (Aug 7, 2009)

Sarn Darkholm said:


> so if for some reason I had to reformat the computer I am building, would I be able to reinstall the OEM version back onto that computer?


Yeah, he is basically saying you can install the OS on any computer with the COA on it. (i believe), so if you reformatted it, and the COA was on that computer, then you can reinstall it on that computer.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 7, 2009)

Sarn Darkholm said:


> so if for some reason I had to reformat the computer I am building, would I be able to reinstall the OEM version back onto that computer?



Yes. Technically, you could reinstall it to any computer, but you're bound by the EULA to install it only on the computer you originally placed the OEM sticker onto. However, if that computer is decommissioned, I believe you can legally transfer that license to its replacement (the "have you made any major hardware changes" question along with "Was the original defective". Answering these truthfully on the phone will get you an activation).


----------



## Shino (Aug 8, 2009)

Sarn Darkholm said:


> so if for some reason I had to reformat the computer I am building, would I be able to reinstall the OEM version back onto that computer?


 


Rel said:


> Yeah.


 


Runefox said:


> Yes.


 As already stated, yes. Basically, that copy of Vista is good for that computer and that computer only. As long as that tower has the COA sticker on it, you can reinstall it as many times as you like, just only on that machine.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 8, 2009)

I would still like to point out, however, that it _is_ possible to transfer an OEM license to another machine, with Microsoft's blessing, so long as the machine that had the COA before is decommissioned.


----------



## Rel (Aug 8, 2009)

Runefox said:


> I would still like to point out, however, that it _is_ possible to transfer an OEM license to another machine, with Microsoft's blessing, so long as the machine that had the COA before is decommissioned.


Well, yeah, but you would have to transfer the COA number to the new computer. which is basically the same as having the COA on the computer that you would install the OS on.


----------



## Stensca (Aug 9, 2009)

Runefox said:


> (if you go for Windows Server, though, 32-bit versions can support more than 4GB).


 Although having >4GB would be almost pointless for home users, since their 32 bit apps won't be able to utilize more than 2-3GB anyways (most 32 bit apps won't even see 3GB).

It's much better to just go 64 bit.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 9, 2009)

I just noticed this...


Shino said:


> There should be copies of XP still on NewEgg, unless they pulled them...


Possibly. But it should also be pointed out that Microsoft incorporates downgrade rights into Vista Business and Ultimate. So you might as well do that instead.

Downgrade rights details.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 9, 2009)

Stensca said:


> Although having >4GB would be almost pointless for home users, since their 32 bit apps won't be able to utilize more than 2-3GB anyways (most 32 bit apps won't even see 3GB).
> 
> It's much better to just go 64 bit.



That's true, but it's just one of those curiosities that I wanted to point out. PAE (which is supported in XP) is what allows Server 2003/2008 32-bit versions to support more than 4GB of RAM, and while 32-bit _applications_ can't see more than 2-3GB (/3GB switch), the system can, and therefore can ensure that swapping doesn't occur when total memory usage exceeds 4GB, as with XP.


----------

